# wood Slab Paintings



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

I paint on Pinyon Pine slabs that I mill on my place.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Gosh, you're just a man of many talents aren't you?  I like them all, very unique form of art!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Don, I really like these. Super neat. Do you take these to arts and crafts fairs and sell them? I bet you could make good money doing that.


----------

